# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal 17/18 Multiblind in 56:44!



## the super cuber (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm very happy with this result, my first NR for Multiblind and overall pb by 6 points too. 

Memo was approx 36 minutes and I went a bit safe. 



Everything was going good until I got to the cube # 12 and while picking it up I accidentally nudged cube # 16 and did a y' rotation on it. I knew that I had moved that cube and I wasn't sure if I had did a x' rotation or I hadn't done any rotation at all. I continued to solve cubes #12 to #15 and when I got to # 16 (the cube which I accidentally moved) I set it aside and solved # 17 and 18. then after some thinking I concluded that I would solve that cube as it is (without doing any rotation) as there was a slim chance that I hadn't done a rotation on it at all. (The chances of me guessing which way it had rotated were even slimmer) the cube was fully scrambled in the end as I had solved it in a different orientation but I'm still overjoyed that every other cube was solved, giving me a long awaited NR. 

Had the last cube been solved it would have been Asr but still I'm very happy with this result as it's much better than I ever expected. I practiced a lot of Multiblind in the weeks leading up to this competition and I'm glad it payed off


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! 18th in the world, nice.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 22, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Congrats! 18th in the world, nice.



Thanks!  btw 17th in the world


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 22, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Thanks!  btw 17th in the world


Oh yeah. Silly me.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 22, 2015)

Kabyanil Talukdar got 15/15 in 50:45 at SCMU 2015


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

Gj! That must of been painful to watch the last cube haha.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 22, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 22, 2015)

Great job, Shivam! Congrats!
That was a very clever way to deal with the accidentally moved cube, but I don't see how it could have done an x rotation as you stated though... possibilities were y, y', y2 or no rotations at all, right?


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow, VGJ!! That is so impressive, and congrats on your NR!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow very nice! I should really start practising some multibld for nats tho


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! That must of been painful to watch the last cube haha.



yeah  thanks!



Iggy said:


> Really nice!



Thanks! 



Meneghetti said:


> Great job, Shivam! Congrats!
> That was a very clever way to deal with the accidentally moved cube, but I don't see how it could have done an x rotation as you stated though... possibilities were y, y', y2 or no rotations at all, right?



Thanks!  while I moved the cube towards me I thought it might have hit the top of the other cube causing it to rotate towards me on the x axis (like a sideways wheel). I also heard a sound of a cube bumping the table which I thought might have been caused by the cube rotating and landing again on the table 



DGCubes said:


> Wow, VGJ!! That is so impressive, and congrats on your NR!



Thanks! 



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wow very nice! I should really start practising some multibld for nats tho



Thanks!  and good luck!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 23, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Thanks!  while I moved the cube towards me I thought it might have hit the top of the other cube causing it to rotate towards me on the x axis (like a sideways wheel). I also heard a sound of a cube bumping the table which I thought might have been caused by the cube rotating and landing again on the table



Oh I see, that makes sense! The y rotation looks obvious when we watch the video, but now I understand how hard it was for you at that point to figure it out  Solving it like you did was definitely the best decision you could make.


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 24, 2015)

Meneghetti said:


> Oh I see, that makes sense! The y rotation looks obvious when we watch the video, but now I understand how hard it was for you at that point to figure it out  Solving it like you did was definitely the best decision you could make.



Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

Congrats a big journey in MBLD. Super proud to witness some attempts live at competitions. Getting to 48 points and beyond Maskow was unimaginable at one point. Now, so much progress has been made in good algs and good fingertricks.

MBLD requires a lot of focus. MBLD mo3 should be recognized officially sometime soon. Someone should recommend it to the WRC.


----------

